# قواميس الكتاب المقدس



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

اهِتمامنا المُستمر و المُركز على الكِتاب المُقدس و توفير كُل مصادِرهِ التي تُحيط بهِ يدفعنا دائماً الى إضافة مصادر جديدة و خدمات جديدة تُفيد الباحث و القارئ و المُتصفح المسيحي بشكل أولوي و الباحثين عن الحق من خليفيات اخرى بشكل ثانوي

لِذلكَ نُقدم هذه المرة قواميس الكتاب المقدس 

كبداية وضعنا 4 قواميس مُختلفة لتغطية اغلب مسطلحات الكتاب المقدس, من اسماء اعلام و اماكن و مصطلحات كتابية و لاهوتية
القواميس الاربعة هي:

قاموس الكتاب المقدس 
قاموس اعلام الكتاب المقدس 
المعجم اللاهوتي 
المحيط الجامع في الكتاب المقدس و الشرق القديم 
 
القواميس مرتبة حسب الحروف الابجدية (من الالف الى الياء) و تتمتع بسرعة التصفح و اظهار النتائج بشكل فوري و مبوب حسب الحرف الذي تبدأ به الكلمة

القواميس هي في حالة النسخة التجريبية حالياً, اذ سنقوم بمتابعة تصفحها و الاخطاء التي قد تنتج, لذلك نرحب بأي تصحيح و تبليغ لأي خطأ يواجهكم

خلال الأشهر القادمة سنقوم بحل اي مشكلة او اي خطأ اضافة الى اضافة قواميس اخرى اضافة الى خاصية البحث في كل قاموس و في كل القواميس

نُصلي ان تكون هذهِ الخطوة هي خطوة مُباركة, خطوة تَقدُم كسابقاتها (الكتاب المقدس , تفاسير الكتاب المقدس , الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس ) لِتكون سبب بركة لحياة كثيرين, و تكون مصدر اضافي جديد لكل باحث و مدافع و قارئ و متصفح مسيحي

صلواتكم لأجل هذه الخطوة الجديدة و الرب يحقق مشيئته فينا و من خلالنا..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يا روك بجد انت زعييييييييييييم *

*دائمآ السباق بكل الأفكار الجديدة و الجميلة*

*لخدمة أولاد الملك والباحثين عن الحياة الآبدية*

*ربنا يعوضك ويعوض كل من لة تعب في هذا العمل المميز والرائع*

*ومن تقدم وأزدهار لتقدم أكبر وأزدهار أعلى وأرقى*

*ويفضل منتدانا دائمآ في المقدمة و منارة لكل المسيحيين في كل العالم*

*الف مبروك علينا كلنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*فليستخدمك الرب لأجل مجد أسمه, ولتكن بركة لكثيرين*


----------



## stockholm (2 سبتمبر 2008)

chokran


----------



## Eva Maria (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أنجاز رائع كباقي أنجازات منتدى الكنيسه 
مبروك لنا جميعا 
ومباركه هي تلك الايدي التي تعمل لمجد الرب


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز استاذ My Rock دايما فى تقدم باذن ربنا​


----------



## amjad-ri (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*فل يكن  سبب خلاص الكثيرين

شكرا يا my rock

على تعب محبتك

الله يوفقك​*


----------



## الدكتور سامح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلين بالاخوة


----------



## الدكتور سامح (2 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر .. يا أخي الزعيــــــــــم 
فكرة أكثر من رائعة .. ومساهمة ستساعد الكثيريـــــــــــــن 
عن جد ، الف الف شكر


----------



## فتحى عبدة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*الف مليون مبروووووك على هذه القواميس الرب يسوع يعوضكم خيررررر*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروع رائع يبارككم الرب​


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألف ألف ألف مبــــــــــــروك
إلى الأمام و التميز يا منتدانا الغالي
الرب يبارك تعبك يا زعيمنا الحبيب*


----------



## ناجى صادق (3 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع قمة الروعة ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mosa el aswad (3 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you very much ya a7laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa rock gbu ya rab in jesus name


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*زعيم من درجة اولى.. وبجدارة*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ربي يحمي المنتدى و يبارك بيه و ان شا الله من تقدم الى اخر


----------



## eliad30 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الرائع 

المسيح يبارك تعب محبتك في نشر كلمته


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلامه ونعمه المسيح معاك يا روك*
*وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك وتعبك *
*وبجد اي كلمة شكر مش هتوفي حقك*
* علي مجهودك وعطاءك الغير محدود في المنتدي وكمان اخواتك*
*ويارب دايما في تقدم وازدهار علي بالمنتدي*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك وعلي كل اولاده*
*ويحمي المنتدي واولاده من كل حيل عدو الخير المحاط بيهم*​


----------



## milad hanna (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يازعيم على هذه الخدمة المباركة وربنا يعوض تعبك  وكم من اناس يبحثون عن هذه الخدمات ولا يجدونها او يجدون اسعارها مرتفعة  الف مبروك ليك وللمنتدى ولكل باحث عن الحق


----------



## mamdouhfathy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك جهودك لانة قال كاس ماء بارد لا يضيع اجرة


----------



## باخوم طانيوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

باخوم: مبروك للزعيم علي هذا العمل الشيق ونشالله منصورين علي طول.:new5:


----------



## رضوان النيل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*نعمة لك وسلام
الرب يباركك 
هذه اضافة جيدة , تعرف بالكتاب المقدس وتعمق لفهم اكثر
استمر . استمر . استمر 
ونعمة الفادي تكون معك*


----------



## duosrl (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أنجاز رائع كباقي أنجازات منتدى الكنيسه
مبروك لنا جميعا
ومباركه هي تلك الايدي التي تعمل لمجد الرب


----------



## TADO2010 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميلادمكتونتي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيل لهذة الخدمة التي تفيد الكثرة والرب يثمرة الموقع 30 و60 و100 امين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا روك على مجهودك ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اود ان اشكركم على قواميس الكتاب المقدس الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويبارككم.


----------



## stockholm (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروع رائع يبارككم الرب


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك يا ماي روك


----------



## stockholm (3 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع يبارككم الرب


----------



## samt8004 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائغ تشكر عليه جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## lola_samer (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## akmalfad (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضكم فى اورشليم السمائية


----------



## هانى جورج (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للة الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرتة فى المسيح كل حين ( 2 كو 2: 4 )            
الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة فى هذا  الانجاز الرائع


----------



## بولا لبيب سعد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور علي المجهود وتحل عليكو النعمة


يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى


----------



## ابنه الملك (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك كتيييييييييييييييير بامانه مجهود تستحق عليه التقدير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bolsh2008 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكركم على تعبكم


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا كنت بفتح روابط اخرة للوصول لهذه الكتب. والان اصبح المنتدي كامل مكمل.الرب يابرك الجميع*​


----------



## مينا samer (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم ويحفظ تعب محبتكم واذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## bashaeran (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يكون في العونكم وانشالله نحو احسن  ونعمة الرب تكون عونا في الدربكم لتقديم الرسالة والخدمة الى كل القلوب المتعطشة الى معرفة واكتشاف كلمة الله لتنقية القلب وترسيخ ايمان باعمق ايمان ............ امين 
واسا كيف يمكن حصول حصول على الكتب في العراق وخاصة في كوردستان اذا كان ن الرد نشكركم على تعبكم  وشكرا*​


----------



## jamil (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مبارك هذا المنتدى ومبارك العاملين به لهذه المعلومات القيمه وشكرا لكم


----------



## طلعت خيري (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم عن على هذه القواميس وانا مستمر بالقراة والمتابعه 
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## جيلان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد يا روك نشاط رائع وانجاز جامد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## كبرئيل ملكي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك و يقويك اخي myrook


----------



## كبرئيل ملكي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخي روك في كلمة ناقصة في الجملة التالية سأكتها بالون الأحمر 

آبص
وردت بهذه الصورة في العبرية في حالة الوقف. أما فيما عدا ذلك فقد وردت هكذا (( إِبص)) وربما معناها (( قصدير)) أو (( أبيض)) وهي احدى مدن يساكر( يش 19: 20) وربما مكان له علاقة بالقاضي إِبصان، ويحتمل أنها من نفس المكان المعروف حديثاً باسم عين الحبوص أو العبوص بين عولام وسرين.*
مثل ما فهمت انك تريد من الاعضاء اذا شاهدوا اي خطأ املائي اوما شابه يصححونه
 ارجوا ان اكون قد اصبتُ


----------



## iraqi jesus son (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك بالحب الذي احبنا به منذ الازل والى الابد

ليتمجد الرب من خلالك يا ماي روك​*


----------



## صديقة قديس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

:smi102:هاى زعيم مرسى ليك كتير وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شكرا للاهتمام والموضع مهم وممتع جدا شكرا :3:


----------



## beshay (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس ا+++++ اخبائي النفس السخية تسمن والمروي هو أيضا يروى"(أم11: 25


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أخوي ماي روك عنجد مجهود رائع هيك بتوقع بيكون اكتملت كنيستنا
( الكتاب المقدس , البحث بالكتاب المقدس , قواميس الكتاب المقدس , الرد على الشبهات الكتاب المقدس )

عنجد كتير شكرا لإلكم كتير اشتغلتم باخر فترة ربنا يبارككم و يبارك تعب محبتكم
و ربنا يحميلنا موقعنا و منتدانا الغالي و الى الامام دايما​


----------



## alpeer (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لتكن مشاْت الرب فى كل شى ومن اجل كل شى وليباركنا الهى السموات


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا ماي روك ويرفع منتدانا عاليا دائما وليصعد كرائحة بخور امام مخلصنا وليكون هذا المنتدي كذبيحة حب لالهنا ومخلصنا   ربنا يبارك جهادك*


----------



## جورج حنا 1988 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سعيد بهذة الفكرة


----------



## جورج حنا 1988 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سعيد جدا جدا بهذة القواميس


----------



## semoo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد شى جميل جدا.ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ودائما يوجد عندك الجديد


----------



## هانى جورج (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمجهود المبذول الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## ramy saba (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد اللة يبارك بيك أخى ماى روك مجهود عظيم


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بحب المنتدى قوى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## jamil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

المتصفح فى منتدانا هذا متشكر دائما الى المشرفين والقائمين على اعداده لان جميع المواضيع رائعه ومفيده لنا .الرب يبارك جهودكم المبذوله لنا امين


----------



## shadehnageb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انة ارعب فىالمشارك  فى الكتاب المقدس  :a4::smi411::a4::Love_Letter_Open::smi411:H
	
	



```
[MARQUEE][MARQUE][Q-BIBLE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/Q-BIBLE][/MARQUE][/MARQUEE]
```
H


----------



## jamil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك الهيئه المشرفه على كل ما جاء منهم من مواضيع (كلها رائعه ومهمه جدا) للكل  مشكورين


----------



## pegop (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وسلام مع رب المجد


----------



## beshay (9 يناير 2009)

كل سنه والجميع بخير وسلام رب المجد مولود المزوديا ليت كلنا تجعل قلوبنا مزودا له


----------



## shadehnageb (9 يناير 2009)

طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام اللة ويحفظونة


----------



## beshay (12 يناير 2009)

" يوجد رجاء لأعظم خاطيء يقرأ الكتاب المقدسويوجد خطر على اعظم قديس لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس


----------



## shadehnageb (28 يناير 2009)

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## jamil (28 يناير 2009)

المجد لله فى العلى وعلى الارض السلام والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر


----------



## shadehnageb (28 يناير 2009)

uLOR]بسع الاذنسمعت عنك والان راتك عينى


----------



## jamil (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## elfarid (31 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع
ربنا يبارك ويزيد
سم سم​


----------



## jamil (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام الاب السماوى لكم لانكم تبذلون ما فيه الكفايه ليتعلم الكل منكم تعاليم ربنا وسيدنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## elfarid (2 فبراير 2009)

جميله المنتديات المسحيه
جميله المحبه التى دائما على وجوه المسيحيين
فهى ان دلت على شىء فى تؤكد اننا اولاد المسيح
دوام التقدم والمحبه***** تحياتى *****


----------

